#ubuntu-phone 2012-03-13
<tarelerulz> So any eta on  a build of ubuntu for Android ?
<tarelerulz> or a list of supported devices ?
<popey> Nintendo: wassup?
<Nintendo> Hey..
<Nintendo> Looking for ubuntu for Android phones - Galaxy S2
<popey> it's not available yet
<Nintendo> thx
#ubuntu-phone 2012-03-14
<h00k> hello.
<Mogalforat> hello
<Mogalforat> *** Users: @popey,  dduffey,  Estragon,  h00k,  jussi,  kenvandine,  mainerror,  mhall119,  mika__,  Mogalforat,  Myrtti,  rsalveti,  tgm4883,  ubuntulog2,  w00t,  Wellark
<Mogalforat> see me
<Mogalforat> i am sorry
<Mogalforat> ?
<Mogalforat> can help me
<Myrtti>  nnnnnnnngggghhhh how rude... what do you need help with?
<mhall119> Mogalforat: ok, you got everybody's attention, what can we do for you?
<popey> ☺
<popey> oops
<Mogalforat> I am a young look for programs that support property Touch to my samsung duos
<popey> i dont understand, sorry.
<mhall119> Mogalforat: are you trying to get Ubuntu on your Samsung Duos?
<Mogalforat> Sorry for the inconvenience too , but has been blocked all known chat programs
<Mogalforat> yes
<Mogalforat> or
<mhall119> Mogalforat: currently Ubuntu isn't officially supported on any phones
<Mogalforat> oh
<Mogalforat> whay
<Mogalforat> ؟
<mhall119> hardware support isn't quite there yet, and there isn't an interface ready that will work on such small screens
<Mogalforat> search for chat programs can not be banned in my country I have been banned Syrian chat software for mobile chat software known
<mhall119> Mogalforat: I don't know much about that, but maybe you can find one that will use TOR
<mhall119> I know freenode will allow TOR connections
<Mogalforat> And I'm looking for chat programs are not known or can not be blocked or supports proxy copy I just need to download links
<Mogalforat> I need a program for mobile and not a computer please help me
<Mogalforat> Link or download skype with audio support for your samsung duos
#ubuntu-phone 2012-03-18
<AlanBell> anyone tried boot to gecko?
